# Bivystick comm device



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

Anyone have one of these, how does it compare?


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

never had any of these comm devices till bivystick came out.

I purchased a bivystick, it works, and you can activate it month by month. What got me to buy the bivystick was the bivystick contract.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks okieboater. Can I ask you what the monthly fees are, how they work? Thanks.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

here is their home page on the plan

https://www.bivystick.com/bivystick-1/

you renew the contract on a monthly basis

go to bivystick.com and all sorts of info also there is a online chat feature that i found very helpful. This is a start up operation basically climbers, bike, boat etc out of salt lake city. Problems are solved fast and I have found them to be super helpful.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for the info okieboater.




okieboater said:


> here is their home page on the plan
> 
> https://www.bivystick.com/bivystick-1/
> 
> ...


----------



## paulster (May 27, 2011)

I have an Inreach and checked out the Bivy Stick at a booth recently. My only concern is the reliance on a phone connection - if your phone battery dies or somehow your phone isn't accessible, it seems like you are SOL. I like my phone linked to my Inreach, but I have had them come unsynched and had a dead phone battery. The Garmin batteries will last for weeks if used intermittently and the Inreach has a user interface, clumsy but useful in a pinch.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

paulster,

You stated a good question. 

Bivystick has a suggestion on this in their web page.

The phone app works on other phones and they suggest having other members of your party download the app before the trip so you have a back up.

I have not tested this but the actual Bivystick FAQ's say the battery is very strong especially if not doing constant comm and is designed to provide back up battery charging for smart phones.

Again, I have not tested the capacity of the battery but the folks at Bivystick seem to have.

I have no connection to Bivystick except being a satisfied customer.

David


----------



## paulster (May 27, 2011)

Those are good points and it seems like Bivy Stick has thought through those problems. I applaud Bivy Stick and think it is good to have competition in this technology. The only real point to my post was that if you get a Bivy Stick it is really, really important that you have a working phone. I have had my phone become unsynched once in several dozen trips (Inreach) for no apparent reason (who would think that wireless communication between 2 devices could glitch?) and that users should consider their back up options.


----------



## agrankin (Aug 31, 2017)

Any updated experiences pro/con with the Bivystick? Thinking about a 2-way messaging sat device for remote trips. Biggest concern is reliance on a phone bluetooth connection. Hoping to hear some additional feedback/input from the community on this device compared to a Garmin InReach mini. Thanks in advance.


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

Something to think about the bivy stick with the sole reliance on a phone is I was on a rescue last summer where the subject took a fall and lost his phone.

He was solo and in a remote area, so no chance of linking up to another phone.

If he had a garmin and didn't lose that with his phone he would have been found much quicker.

I do like that bivy stick has a flexible contract and that the device can be used to charge your phone.

Just don't lose your phone.

I am not familiar with what satellite system bivy stick utilizes, Garmin's system is super robust and can get a signal jsut about anywhere. Spot on the other hand only has a couple satellites in their system and i have seen those devices not work because of it.

So check to see what system they are on


----------



## agrankin (Aug 31, 2017)

Thanks. I believe the Bivystick is on GEOS whereas Garmin uses the Iridium network. That is another consideration -- hear nothing but good about the Iridium system and reliability, etc.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

I just got on bivystick chat and asked them what satellite system they used, answer is patched in below:

avatar
Shawn 16:51
we use Iridium Satellite Network


----------



## Nubie Jon (Dec 19, 2017)

I have the Spot X.... can be paired with your phone or not... two way texting, continuous fix travel..... it also comes with a flexible plan offer.... I turn it on for hunting and rafting... off the rest of the year.

https://www.amazon.com/s?k=spot+x+2...=c&hvqmt=e&tag=mh0b-20&ref=pd_sl_1bik0w23fb_e


----------



## agrankin (Aug 31, 2017)

Excellent! Thanks.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Lots to consider here.

I have an Inreach but I must research this.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Seems like a reasonable alternative...but the pricing isn't so great that I would stop using an Inreach I already have. Only a $5 per month difference with the Freedom plan (plus the $25 annual fee) for the unlimited texts and more frequent location ping option. For the cheaper plans... the inreach is actually cheaper at $15 instead of $18 (again...other then the $25 annual fee for Freedom plans). If you use it more then 6 or 7 months of the year its probably worth just getting the annual Inreach plan.


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

Garmin inreach: iridium network
Spot- globalstar network

Iridium just recently finished launching their next gen satellites. More of them, better coverage globalstar has far less satellites, but I’m not an expert on low earth orbit or satellites. You can researching that if it is your thing. 

The inreach has month to month service. Had one for many years. I think it’s a good product and I’ve never had a reason to change.

You could also get a Ham radio license and get some pretty impressive communication abilities out there. Those licenses are often times offered free of charge but radio clubs in the area. Good luck.


----------



## HitMcG (Jun 6, 2018)

I have carried (fortunately not had to use) a McMurdo Fast Find 220 PLB for several years. I realize it isn't a 2 way communicator, but I really just want to be able to have someone come and get me if I need help. There's no subscription, and I have trusted it. 

Best of luck with whatever you pick. Hopefully, you'll never need it in an emergency. 
Hit


----------



## agrankin (Aug 31, 2017)

Thanks for the input everyone. Leaning toward the Garmin InReach mini. Pricing isn't really much different and you've got flexibility if something goes awry with your phone or bluetooth connection.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

agrankin said:


> Thanks for the input everyone. Leaning toward the Garmin InReach mini. Pricing isn't really much different and you've got flexibility if something goes awry with your phone or bluetooth connection.


You get the Garmin navigation maps and such too. The maps on the device itself aren't that great(my older device doesn't even show topo...just waypoints)...but it gives you access to the ones on the phone which are pretty good.

I like that the Inreach plans all come with location tracking(that people can see on the web portal) that you can turn on to go every 10 minutes and for as long as you leave it running. That Bivystick thing uses one of your credits for every location share. I left mine running during the day so people's friends and family back home could keep an eye on our progress. I'd pause it once we got to camp to save battery. It drains in about 48 hours of use if you have the location tracking on. No big deal...only takes a few hours to charge back up with a battery bank or Solar Panel.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 20, 2017)

The InReach Mini is def the winner. As others point out, the Bivystick may as well be a brick without a device to make it useful. Sure...the InReach contract is a bit more rigid; though the free tracking feature is awesome, it syncs up to other devices nicely but can work independently as well. Also quickly/easily charged with a small Anker Powerport or GZ Nomad solar panel. 

Been following a friend currently on a GC trip with one of these going, which has been super fun to track and assuring for family members. Also excited to pair it up with a soon-to-be-released Garmin Zumo XT for Overlanding/4x4/Moto navigation and so forth.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

I haves borrows a friend's one each for backcountry hunts and it's great.. I have been leaning that way for a while. I just came across the zoleo that has me intrigued.. not overly exspensive initial purchase, uses irridium, change plans or suspend online after initial three months.. pairs with cell phone but also has own sos and check in button...


----------



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

One thing to note about the in reach. It doesn't need a phone to function and it only weighs 3.5 oz vs 8oz for the bivystick. That maybe an issue for the those in to ultra light back packing.


----------

